
The Crypto Recovery: Why Bitcoin Is Still Underpriced - ericelliott
https://medium.com/the-challenge/inside-the-crypto-recovery-4d039644dffa
======
keyle
Ah my personal favourite, wiggly lines on a graph with a "buy here!" in the
past.

